# Turkey Pot Call



## James (Dec 15, 2013)

Turkey pot call from this morning. Walnut with ceramic over glass, inlaid copper 1 oz coin, and acrylic and spalted walnut striker.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work. The inlay is pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work! I really like the coin inlay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 16, 2013)

Good looking call.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice James, is that from the wood we traded? and do you make elk cow calls?


----------



## myingling (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice looking call!


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## James (Dec 22, 2013)

windyridgebowman said:


> Nice James, is that from the wood we traded? and do you make elk cow calls?


I do make elk calls. That call is from my stock that I have. I have several hundred board feet of walnut like this. It usually just sets there.


----------

